# Need help getting it all done. advice please



## DownHome (Jan 20, 2006)

All right I need some motivation and help here. We are going to be starting school the first week of August. We will have 3rd, 2nd, and 1st grade. We use Abeka. I have no idea how I am going to get all 3 kids going and doing what they are supposed to be doing without them waiting around for me all the time. Any suggestions would be great. I have thought about having the oldest up and ready to start by 7:30, but that seems a little crazy and the only other alternative I see is working on it ALL day which leaves little time for chores and making dinner. HELP. I know you guys are way better at this than I am. I think I might combine history, science, and health, so they all basically ready the same thing and have easier questions for the younger ones and more detailed questions for the older ones.

The upside is I have almost all of the consumables already and the schoolroom is mostly cleaned up.

thanks in advance,
downhome


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

I have children in 9,7,6,5,4,1,K and preK this year. 

For managing life without losing my mind I use the scheduling method described at Titus2.com

For managing school, making sure everything gets done and grades recorded, etc. I use Homeschool Tracker Plus (don't know the website offhand, but they have a free version you can download and use, or a one time purchase version with free upgrades for life that does more).

For three children in those grades, you should easily be able to start by 8 and finish before noon. Teach them to work independently, after a few minutes of tutoring/teaching. You'll be thankful you did when they get older.


----------



## Teri (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow, Rockyglen, and I thought having 6, all at different grade levels, was bad!


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I have K3, 6th and 8th this year and our plan is to do 30 minutes together to help the little one, we do prayer, devotion, pledge, and morning board together during this time. Then while I start with the 3 year old they do spelling and vocabulary work (we use abeka also). Then I move to the 6th grader for 30 minutes and teach a lesson in one subject while the 8th grader does math, then we switch. They can work independently really well after a short explanation. Just pace yourself and remember to have fun.


----------



## Happy Palace (Sep 21, 2007)

RockyGlen said:


> I have children in 9,7,6,5,4,1,K and preK this year.
> 
> For managing life without losing my mind I use *the scheduling method described at Titus2.com* For managing school, making sure everything gets done and grades recorded, etc. I use Homeschool Tracker Plus (don't know the website offhand, but they have a free version you can download and use, or a one time purchase version with free upgrades for life that does more).
> 
> For three children in those grades, you should easily be able to start by 8 and finish before noon. Teach them to work independently, after a few minutes of tutoring/teaching. You'll be thankful you did when they get older.


I have this book and I'd be glad to send it to you. Her system didn't work for me, though I love her book _Homeschooling With a Meek and Quiet Spirit_.
PM me if you'd like the book. It has lots of ideas and many, many Moms find it helpful.


----------



## BlsdMama (Dec 28, 2008)

We've got a 13yo, 10yo, 8yo, 5yo, 4yo, 2yo, 1yo, and one on the way... We alternate some things, we structure our day a little, teach the olders to be a little more independent. I like M.O.T.H. (the link they supplied) but for us the 30 minute increments don't work as intended. Actually, they turn me into a drill sergeant. We tweaked a little and found a routine works better than a schedule. If you want to see what ours looks like, you'll be able to tell it's completely based off of M.O.T.H., but tweaked. 

Scheduling & Planning Part 1


----------



## DownHome (Jan 20, 2006)

Just wanted to say thanks to all the helpers and keep it coming. I especially like the Titus2 link. I'm still gathering it all in and I am looking for a used copy of "Managers of their Homes"(but not too used). It sounds like something that will really help me. I definitely need the boost. 

Thanks all
downhome


----------



## Happy Palace (Sep 21, 2007)

Happy Palace said:


> *I have this book and I'd be glad to send it to you.* Her system didn't work for me, though I love her book _Homeschooling With a Meek and Quiet Spirit_.
> PM me if you'd like the book. It has lots of ideas and many, many Moms find it helpful.





DownHome said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to all the helpers and keep it coming. I especially like the Titus2 link. I'm still gathering it all in and *I am looking for a used copy of "Managers of their Homes"(but not too used). *It sounds like something that will really help me. I definitely need the boost.
> 
> Thanks all
> downhome


:bouncy:


----------



## DownHome (Jan 20, 2006)

OH MY GOODNESS!! I got my copy of "Managers of their homes"....LOVE IT. I've already put together most of the schedule and although it is going to be tight, it is doable. I planned out most of our meals like it suggested. That part is awesome. The older kids have even started referring to the schedule to find out what is for breakfast, lunch, or dinner instead of asking me. NICE! One less question to answer for me. We have started a light schedule like the meals and part of the schedule, next week we will gear up and do it all. I'm not dreading it as much now that it looks possible to get it all done. Thank you all for your help. Now I'm going to work on managing their chores


----------

